# My 1st Pen!!!!



## cozee (Jul 22, 2006)

Sorry for the poor pictures. One is from my camera and the other is simply a scan. I used a Woodcraft slim line gold kit. It was finished using HUT PPP. Looking closely it is evident the lower barrel is a tad undersize where it meets the center band. I had it to size then had a brain fart. Since this is my first pen and plan on keeping it for myself, I made the lower barrel a bit large so it is easier for me to hold on to! I do not know what wood this is as it came as an extra in a box of blanks I bought. Micah, this one was unmarked so if you remeber what it is let me know!!!

Sooooooo, what cha think??!! I'm a big boy. I can take it!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 22, 2006)

Gergory, Nice Job for the first try. One of the things on fitting that I found that helped me was to mic every pen  and make a habit of it. You can but an inexpensive digital mic from  H/F around $10.00


----------



## Dario (Jul 22, 2006)

Very nice first pen indeed!


----------



## saftrep (Jul 22, 2006)

I like it. Good job. Now, you know a disease comes with this.


----------



## Penmonkey (Jul 22, 2006)

Great job, That looks a ton better than my first. Be shure to always keep it, I wish I had. Looks like misquete?


----------



## johncrane (Jul 22, 2006)

G'day Greg great first pen mate looking forward to seeing some more.


----------



## leehljp (Jul 22, 2006)

I tend to side with walnut but could be mesquite. Great first pen! Undersized, oversized, comes with the territory for most of us on the first few and stays with some of us through quite a few! []


----------



## bonsaibill (Jul 22, 2006)

Welcome!  Nice pen!


----------



## epson (Jul 22, 2006)

The pen has a nice grain.


----------



## Ligget (Jul 23, 2006)

Great first pen, remember to keep it somewhere safe, as most keep there first one.[]


----------



## bearfretworks (Jul 23, 2006)

I think it is a great 1st pen, wish mine looked that nice.  Keep them coming!!!!!


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 23, 2006)

Looks good, nice work.


----------



## elody21 (Jul 23, 2006)

Keep up the good work!! You are now officialy one of us! Hooked for life. From now on no more food, just pen supplies and wood!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jul 23, 2006)

Good job, be sure to keep it, you'll be glad you did!
Much better than my first one, too!
I like the scan better than the photo, but invest in a photo shop program (I use MS picture it 10), it's worth it. you can do alot of fun things with it


----------



## Jerryconn (Jul 23, 2006)

Very nice looking, the finish looks really good as well!


----------



## cozee (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oobak_
> <br />Good job, be sure to keep it, you'll be glad you did!
> Much better than my first one, too!
> I like the scan better than the photo, but invest in a photo shop program (I use MS picture it 10), it's worth it. you can do alot of fun things with it



I have the Adobe suite (Photoshop 7, Illustrator, and Elements 2.0) It is a camera which needs investing in!!!! It is not really designed for macro work.


----------



## guts (Jul 23, 2006)

Hey Gere,lookin good for a first,nothing but fun from now on.(most of the time)


----------



## cozee (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by saftrep_
> <br />I like it. Good job. Now, you know a disease comes with this.



Well, at least my wife really likes this addiction, uh, disease!!![8D]


----------



## OSCAR15 (Jul 23, 2006)

AWESOME JOB! Ya know a lotta folk INTENTIONALY swell out the lower barrel, rather than straight cutting....
Godd Luck,,,keep em coming, get a second mortgage to pay for it...
(just kidding) but it is an expensive addiction..


----------



## huntersilver (Jul 23, 2006)

great job!


----------



## micah (Jul 23, 2006)

Hey Greg,
Really great job!!!
I think that was a piece of Walnut that I sent. I hope that you enjoy them all!
Micah


----------

